# Serpae tetra: little territorial tyrants?



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

So I am in the last stages of cycling my 100g community tank and I added last weekend 10 Serpae tetra (the first fish on the tank). I always found them very attractive and at first they were all swimming together and exploring the heavily-planted tank... what's more, they started eating with abandon on the same day of arrival, so all seemed well. 

Now, one week later, all I see is nipping and bullying each other, even while they eat! Please note, it is not for lack or space or places to hide... 100g for 10 little fish, heavily planted, lots of areas with shade.

Not very fun to look at and I am afraid when I add new species to tank (neon tetra, rummynose, corys) they might extend the aggressive behavior. 

Any thoughts and previous experience? Should I remove them (it will be a major pain as is) before I add the more peaceful fish? Will they shape up and be more peaceful once the tank has new species?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My experience is the same as yours. I had 7 and they picked off the weaker link until I had only 1 left. Very disappointing. I had them in a community tank with other tetras/otos/etc, and the serpae's only nipped amongst themselves...never bothered other fish.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Serpaes are known aggressive nippers and can harass other fish to death. 

If you like the color and shape look into some of their relatives that are not quite so bad. 

Perhaps Phantoms.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Their behavior is more Barb like than Tetra


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments... here's the news, to my surprise, I've been watching them tonight and now they are back to schooling and peace and hugs (well, not literally) but all the nasty fights are nowhere to be found tonight... 

Environmental changes today? Now is the second day of my lighting regime 6 hours - 4 hours of "siesta" - 6 hours (inspired by Diane W. "low-tech" advice)... not sure if having this lighting schedule helped... or now they are used to the regime and relaxed?

or maybe now the hierarchy within the 10-strong "clan" has been decided and there is no need anymore for all the fighting?

This is becoming interesting... who would have thought that one-inch fish could surprise us on a daily basis?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Could be that they have settled the hierarchy question, for now. It probably won't last.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 8 Serpaes in a 28 gallon heavily planted tank going on 8-9 months without any problems. Besides two L204 plecos, they are the only fish in the tank. They were my test fish, but they colored out so well I decided to keep them.... I'm glad I did.

Jim


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i have a school of 21 of them and one casualty from war. 

so now i have 20 and they all get along pretty good so long as i keep them fed. they get fed 2x a day. 

i just introduced to german rams last night im gonna wait to see how they do if it gets nasty the rams are coming out.


----------



## jdcha2005 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man I was thinking of picking up a few of these. I am terrified they will kill of my harlequins.


----------

